# Hello from western Washington



## blackbart80 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hello all,

I'm completely new to archery but have been hunting most of my life. Just bought a Martin Silencer Nitro and have been working with a local shop to get all set up. Looking forward to learning and hope to be ready for archery season in September.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT and greeting from the Eastside.


----------



## archerykid96 (Jan 3, 2010)

What shop are you at? I'm in WA as well.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

blackbart80.


----------



## Tacomahunter (Oct 19, 2011)

Welcome! I just got a 2012 Onza III. Im here in Tacoma as you can see by my handle.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Howdy! :welcome:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Florence52 (Apr 23, 2012)

Everything is accounted for and all you have to do is pull the first arrow and let your subconscious do the rest.


----------



## blackbart80 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks for all the welcomes.
@archerykid96 The Nock Point


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome to ArcheryTalk! :darkbeer:


----------



## Dloop1 (May 1, 2019)

Welcome to AT


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome from state college pa


----------



## VeritasHunter (May 4, 2020)

Welcome from the better side of the Puget Sound.


----------



## bowhunter-90 (Nov 8, 2011)

I was just out in Washington all the way from Maine. If you ever get a chance to shoot with Joel Turner from ShotIQ I highly recommend it!


----------



## Yippykyae (Jun 2, 2021)

VeritasHunter said:


> Welcome from the better side of the Puget Sound.


I used to get to sail in and out of the Puget Sound onboard the USS Nimitz. I was also a helicopter aircrewman and flew around all over the place up there. What an awesome place! Now I’m in Kansas.


----------



## VeritasHunter (May 4, 2020)

bowhunter-90 said:


> I was just out in Washington all the way from Maine. If you ever get a chance to shoot with Joel Turner from ShotIQ I highly recommend it!


He's actually holding clinics at Lucky Shot Archery in Chehalis July 6th and 14th.


----------



## Kjokve (Nov 14, 2020)

Welcome 👍


----------

